# Long Day At The Hospital...



## JerseyGirl86 (Mar 30, 2009)

True to form, my oldest son (15) woke me at 1:30 am with a headache and started throwing up so severely he was shaking. I have NEVER seen anyone throw up consistently every 10 minutes for 8 hours straight. He has done this a few times a year since he was 9 or 10 and we always end up going to the ER for fluids, phenergan (stops the vomiting), and a test or bloodwork. The last episode was 3 months ago! Nothing shows on lab work, tests...we go home with a lame diagnosis of "gastritis", "stomach flu", "sinus infection", and even an occasional "?????".









BTW...we are always there for 4 to 4 1/2 hours.

These episodes always start with a severe headache, migraine, and then the nausea starts. I'm trying to calm my inner psycho







and rule out stomach cancer or a brain tumor. I think the migranes are causing this, since my sister and husbands cousin had problems with those and the symptoms sound similar. I've been searching online and have read a lot about the vomiting, paleness, dark circles under the eyes.

I am going out on my own and taking him to a gastroenterologist (whew! spell check please!) and neurologist. I know there's meds to stop the headaches and of course Tylenol, but he can't take meds without gagging. Oh yeah, he's a real pain in my a$$, and this whole ordeal has my stomach in knots.

What I'm asking from any of you from experience, someone you know, or better yet... IS THERE A DOCTOR IN THE HOUSE???... Help me. Steer me in some direction that will help Michael. Do you think it's migraines?? Stomach issues?

Thanks everyone!









Michele


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

My vote is migraines as my DW gets them and if she doesn't catch it in time with the meds it will result in vomiting. That said she thinks her migraines are brought on by food reaction and the leading candidate is garlic, which we now try to avoid.

So I guess I would suggest that you get good migraine meds (my DW's cost about $30.00 per pill and I have no idea what they are but they work) and have your DS checked for food allergies.


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

Migrains. They cause N+V in a lot of people. Has he had a cat scan or MRI?. They should have given you a referal for a neurolgist or at least your primary doctor should have. Start their. They have meds for migrains they can give as a shot, did he get anything besides something for nausea?


----------



## Southpaw (Jul 14, 2008)

Keep up the fight and research! Having custody of my two boys...I've learned that I'd do anything in the world to keep them safe and health. The GF and I occassional watch mystery disease...I'm sure there is someone out there that will help you find the cure for your son.


----------



## JerseyGirl86 (Mar 30, 2009)

I'm starting to feel a little better since you both are siding with me. They didn't give him anything for the migraine, but I'm glad they have a shot for it...is it difficult to get insurance to pay for it?? $30 a pill!!!!!!!!!

Does she take them regularly or only when she feels one coming on?

BTW....thank you.


----------



## campingnut18 (Mar 11, 2004)

Michele

That's a terrible ordeal to go thru. I know when my son is sick that I freak. And some times the best doctor is your gut feeling. Have they ruled out gall bladder? I had similiar issues when I would get stressed out for many, many years that went undiagnosed. They finally took out my gall bladder a few years ago . On the other hand tho, I know that migraines definitely make you feel nauseated beyond belief (had one just last week). If only you can single out what causes the headaches somewhat, that can help. Mine is weather, stress, and hormones.

Hang in there. I know that none of what you're going thru is easy and talking with other people can some times spur an idea or another option so keep looking for those answers.

Carmen


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

JerseyGirl86 said:


> I'm starting to feel a little better since you both are siding with me. They didn't give him anything for the migraine, but I'm glad they have a shot for it...is it difficult to get insurance to pay for it?? $30 a pill!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Does she take them regularly or only when she feels one coming on?
> 
> BTW....thank you.


Carries them so that she can take one when she feels a migraine coming on.


----------



## BritsOnTour (Sep 15, 2006)

Michele, I may have an answer!

Caitlin, now 8, has had these episodes since she was 18m old, around the time she turned 3, our nurse practitioner called me, she was so excited to tell me that she'd finally figured out what Caitlin had: Cyclic Vomiting Syndrome (CVS for short). It is reasonably well documented, a hostpital in Chicago has done extensive research.

It is migraine related and although most children grow out of the vomiting phase, they remain highly susceptible to migraines for the rest of their lives.

Caitlin used to have 'an episode' every 3-5 weeks without fail. Initially I just thought she was having a lot of stomach virus' but when I actually began to chart the dates, we realized it was very cyclical. Thankfully, once she learnt to talk and vocalize pain, we could be prepared for the vomiting, passing out and everything that came with it. Typically hers lasted 4 hours and she never had to be hospitalized - it was horrible to watch but research showed me that she actually had a pretty mild form and many others, your son probably included, would need hospitalization and fluids.

It sounds as though this is similar, google it and maybe the symptom list will help. When Caitlin was first diagnosed, I was so excited to read the list and say: yes, yes, yes to all signs!

I have to say, she is doing well now, still gets the occasional episode but more like every 3 months, rather than 3 weeks and they're more controllable now with meds. She's still on a daily dose of cyproheptadine and I think that helps.

Good luck!

Ali


----------



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

I suffer from migraines and have had them since I was about 10 or 11. The nausea is very common with a migraine especially for people with a 'weak' stomach. Does he have any other symptoms such as a metallic or blood type taste in his mouth? Vision problems - black dots across vision, white dots or 'lightning bolts' when his eyes or open or closed or just blurred vision? These are all things that can occur with Migraines.

For me, I got mine under control now to the point where I will have only 1 or 2 a year now compared to 1 or 2 a month previously. My thyroid was out of whack which can cause migraines and since I started on medication, 5 years ago now, I am much better. The doctors also did a CT Scan on me to make sure I didn't have something internal that could be causing the migraines.

For quite some time I had a prescription for Maxalt MLT 10mg (also available in 5mg). That would help tremendously but it is expensive and is a Class C medication (if that matters to you). I haven't taken one of those in over 4 years. I have found that for me the best thing for a migraine that is available over the counter is the Advil Liquid Gels. Tylenol taken in doses of 1000mg every 4 hours doesn't even touch a migraine for me.

Food allergies as someone else mentioned are often the culprit. Have him write down absolutely everything he ate and drank the day of the migraine. Try to eliminate common allergies like nuts, bananas, citrus fruits, shellfish and dairy products from the suspect list.

Also, ask him about the other symptoms. If he can pinpoint an early warning sign of a migraine perhaps you can get medicine in him before it goes too far. This is the key for me to manage the few migraines I do get now with over the counter meds instead of prescriptions. My aunt used to put pills in spoonfulls of ice cream to get my cousins to swallow them, would that work for him?

Good Luck and I hope you get some help and guidance from everyone's replies.

Micah


----------



## ED_RN (Jun 25, 2006)

I'm an ER nurse and I can suggest a few things. This very well may be migraine's but you need to be sure. He should have a head CT or MRI to rule out everything else. Then he should see a neurologist. I'm not a doctor but the fact that he gets headaches then nauseated tells me a gastroenterologist may not be much help. Sounds more neuro. Seems like the biggest issue is the nausea. Talk to your doctor about a medication called Zofran. It is an anti-nausea drug that was designed for patients on chemo therapy. In the ER we give it by injection but it also comes in sublingual tablets. You don't have to swallow them they disolve under your tongue. Zofran isn't cheap either but it works very well.


----------



## Camping Fan (Dec 18, 2005)

Sounds pretty classic for migraines - sudden onset of severe headache, often followed by nausea and vomiting. Some people have warning signs as mentioned previously - flashing lights or dots, etc. If you son has not previously seen a neurologist or had a CT or MRI done you should certainly pursue that to be sure, but the symptoms sound pretty classic. There are different treatment options depending on how often he has headaches. If the headaches are infrequent than medications such as Imitrex or Maxalt are helpful, when taken at the first sign of onset of a migraine. If the headaches are more frequent than daily medications can be used to decrease the frequency and severity of the migraines. Some people do have specific triggers, especially food (ex. cheese, chocolate). Beer and wine can also trigger migraines, but I would assume would not be pertinent for your son currently


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Now that I see that Camping Fan wrote the name, I remembered what my DW takes. Maxalt seems to be effective for her. Takes it when she feels one coming on, you can get them in individually wrapped doses so you can carry them more easily.


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

I suffered from migraines my entire life, until December of 2003 - more on that later. When I was your son's age (15) I was at my height of suffering. I would get debilitating migraines and vomit six or seven times and then dry heave another six or seven. It's a horrible, horrible episode for a 15 year-old to go through and my heart goes out to him.

Into adulthood the migraines always seemed to come on at the most inopportune times, usually when I was about to do something really good - go on vacation, go out to dinner, etc. It seemed they came when stress was released. And that's, basically, what migraines are - reliefs from stress. They are caused by a constriction of the blood vessels (caused by stress?) and then the sudden release of that constriction (the stress relief? - i.e. dinner, etc.).

I suffered with them for as long as I could remember until I was 48. In December of that year (2003) I went on Coumadin (a blood thinner) for a heart condition and I have not had ONE migraine since then. My theory is that since my blood is thinned out a bit, it does not constrict in the capillaries, thus there is no sudden release.

I'm not suggesting Coumadin for your son as I'm not a doctor, nor have I played one on television. I would just suggest that ANY migraine sufferer explore ALL possibilities with his/her doctor. And I'm sure I don't have to tell that to a migraineur because they will do anything to rid themselves of them. I wouldn't wish them on my worst enemy. They are NOT like the little "sick headaches" Larry Tate's wife used to get in Bewitched. Unless you've suffered severe migraines with vomiting, you really can't empathize.

There are a number of therapies out there - one or two have been mentioned. I used to take a self-injection of Imetrex when I was a bit younger and it seemed to help some, though nothing I tried ever really worked as much as I wanted it to - until I stopped having them after the Coumadin. Unfortunately, you'll probably have to try a lot in order to find what works for you.

I wish you both the best as you try to figure this out. It does, indeed, sound like the classic migraine scenario though. I feel for you and your son.

Scott


----------



## mmblantz (Jul 1, 2007)

If it is migraines. My DW has suffered with them since she was a teen and there wasn't much out there for it but a cool quiet dark room for her. She has tried many different kinds of meds and the best thing for HER so far is Treximet. Very pricey but usually knocks it out pretty quick. ---Mike


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

Jersey Girl,

don't you just love this place? you can get camping info, advice, opinions,computer help, share grief and laughter and heartache, find a dog a home, AND get help for medical issues







(just to name a few!)
Good luck with your son and I agree with the ones who say Migraines but also agree to go to a neuro to be sure. I used to get Migraines, first one when I was 4 months pregnant. Over the years they have mostly gone away but I do have Imitrex just in case. My brother got them in his teens all the time. Back then they didn't treat with prescription, he would lay for hours on his stomach with pillow under his chin pushing his head up, don't know why this helped.

Keep us informed


----------



## ED_RN (Jun 25, 2006)

Hang in there. Many kids "grow out of" their migraines. Not all. I have to weigh in on the idea of coumadin even though I doubt your doctor would ever prescribe it. Children unless they are very sedentary should not use coumadin and would not be able to play and sports period. Coumadin interfers with a step in the clotting process. It doesn't really "thin' blood. It would not prevent constriction of blood vessels. Coumadin is a great drug if you need it but it also can be very dangerous. It is used to prevent clot formation in those with heart irregularities like atrial fibrillation. It is also used in those with a history of clots in their legs(long drives or plane rides with knees bent are a big cause of this, can't be an issue for us right). For both uses it prevents strokes caused by blood clots traveling to the brain. The clot is the issue and not neccessarily constriction of the vessel.


----------



## JerseyGirl86 (Mar 30, 2009)

I think I should PM all of you to say thank you so much and how much better my heart feels hearing you share your problems or advice. This site has always been so much more to me than camping....I look forward to hearing about your trips, how the kids are making out, what's going on at home, and getting a good laugh anytime thru out my day. You are all great people to know and I can't wait to camp with many of you!

Michael is feeling really well...he was wiped out that whole day and looked a wreck! I told him we needed some sun and ocean breezes and took the family to the beach for 3 days. It was good to see him get some color back in his face.

He's got an appt. with my sister's neurologist (my sister is a goof who has a different doctor for every ailment...she thinks she's dying. I have it too...it's a horrible genetic condition! Yeah, we're nuts!








Unfortunately, he's in Philly and booked until October! I am on the hunt for someone close to home who can hopefully take him sooner. We've already talked to an internist (family friend) who wants Michael to see a neurologist, because he, too, thinks it's migraines and Michael is just a vomiter!

Thank you all again for all the kind words and information. Responding to this meant so much to me!

Michele


----------



## mike (Dec 17, 2006)

Just a shot in the dark, but i remember a post about ur kids and video games, computers etc. Now in all likelyhood it could be migranes or food allergies, but we had a call a few months ago where a pt. was c.o. headaches and nausea. He was up all night playing video games with his friends. He also had a seizure. I know from experience that if I am in front of the computer for long periods of time I will get a headache. Just another thought to add to all the other info.


----------



## JerseyGirl86 (Mar 30, 2009)

mike said:


> Just a shot in the dark, but i remember a post about ur kids and video games, computers etc. Now in all likelyhood it could be migranes or food allergies, but we had a call a few months ago where a pt. was c.o. headaches and nausea. He was up all night playing video games with his friends. He also had a seizure. I know from experience that if I am in front of the computer for long periods of time I will get a headache. Just another thought to add to all the other info.


Mike, you are so right!!! Yes, we have had MANY discussions and arguing over this and while he agrees that he is online and gaming way too much, he's upstairs while I'm down so when I go to bed the "mice will play"!

He has been told over and over to limit his time on there and I told him that was one of the things I was bringing up to the doctor!


----------



## GSJ (May 20, 2008)

Hi, I know this might be a little late, or someone may have said this already...Are there any patterns. Take notes, keep a log. Every time this happens try to remember all the events prior to the episode. like; where was he? who was he with? what has he been eating/drinking in the passed 12 Hrs. what was he doing ie: activities/exertion/exercise. And try to figure out what comes first...the nausia followed by a head ache or does the head ache come first followed by nausia. Also, note what treatments he has recieved and keep track of what works and what doesn't. Keep these notes with you incase you travel, if you get far away from home you will have documentation on the treatments that work best for him and then the "strange" DR. won't be guessing or exparimenting on treatments. Don't let the hospital/clinic keep the notes, have them copy them and give you back the origionals.
Hope this helps, keep the faith, the body is a very complex thing, time a patients will heal.








Gord


----------



## alebar17 (Mar 10, 2006)

JerseyGirl86 said:


> Just a shot in the dark, but i remember a post about ur kids and video games, computers etc. Now in all likelyhood it could be migranes or food allergies, but we had a call a few months ago where a pt. was c.o. headaches and nausea. He was up all night playing video games with his friends. He also had a seizure. I know from experience that if I am in front of the computer for long periods of time I will get a headache. Just another thought to add to all the other info.


Mike, you are so right!!! Yes, we have had MANY discussions and arguing over this and while he agrees that he is online and gaming way too much, he's upstairs while I'm down so when I go to bed the "mice will play"!

He has been told over and over to limit his time on there and I told him that was one of the things I was bringing up to the doctor!
[/quote]

Sometimes "strobe lights" or video games are used to induced seizures in brain mapping patients (a procedure used to identify the location of seizure activitiy in the brain) so it might contribute 
also, if neurology checks out, have his eyes checked...he may be having headaches related to eye strain/computer usage

on a personal note, I began having migraines as a teenager, less pain but always accompanied by nausea, dizziness and vertigo.....the only relief was a dark room and lying completely still. These slowly evolved into very painful headaches accompanied by mild stomache upset, which happens infrequently. I manage them by avoiding triggers.
I would also encourage you to keep a diary of his episodes and potential triggers 
Good luck!


----------



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

JerseyGirl - my Aunt used to get these. We called them "sick headaches". They would take her down for up to 3 days by the time she was over all of it. The Migraine was causing the nausea and vomiting. They are awful - I am very sorry to hear that your son gets them. If you like, I would be happy to ask my Aunt about them and how she dealt with them.

-CC

Edit - being in the IT business - there are ways of controlling online time and monitoring what they do while online.


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

Michele, 
If there's a family history of migraines, more than likely it IS migraines. My granddad (mom's dad), my mom and I have them. Luckily, I don't have the vomiting my mom had (she would be SO sick!), but the pain is unreal. I take migraine medication, and my pills, with insurance, run about $10/pill. Usually,, one, at time of onset will knock it out, with rest, but sometimes I have to repeat it about 4 hours later. But, I really wouldn't care how much they cost, if I could scrape up the money, the pain's just that bad!
You're wise to take your son to a neurologist and have them evaluated. Any meds he is prescribed, he may be allergic to, so watch him carefully the first few times he takes them.
Also, staying up at night? Does he have problems sleeping? Ask the doctor for something to help him, if necessary. My son, Jimmy, takes OTC melatonin to help, a natural substance.
As far as the gaming, etc? Does your son have everything plugged into a surge protector?? Mine does, and guess who removes the surge protector NIGHTLY?? I'm a MEAN mama!!!







Takes away TV, and two game consoles! Puters are in my room and a lap top in the great room!! If he gets the lap top? Woops!! The wireless router got disconnected!!








Darlene


----------

